# Doe With Edema in Brisket



## rachels.haven (Sep 29, 2019)

Discovered this late last night at lockup. Any ideas what the cause could be? Famacha is excellent, very dark. I will be running a fecal later. No punctures. She seems a little painful, but not much. It's wiggly, gushy and feels like water. Browsing pen is brush, trees, and dust. Barn pen is more moist and grass. There is a basketball sized hornet nest in the browsing pen, but they are not aggressive unless you actually come up and touch the nest and the wasps are calm so stings are rare and the actual wasps are small. She has never swollen up like this before even when she has messed with the nest, plus I'm not sure how they'd all focus on between her front legs


 

 

 .


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 29, 2019)

Many years ago I had a horse that managed to lay down on a ground hornet's nest and must've suffered at least a hundred or more stings.  She was covered in raised welts.  Several days later she had an edema line down her belly from chest to back legs.  It was just like what you described, fluid-filled and squishy.  Several days later it was gone.   Vet said it was because all that fluid followed the law of gravity.   She got over it and within a week you couldn't tell anything happened to her at all.  Maybe that's what's going on with your doe?


----------



## rachels.haven (Sep 29, 2019)

I hope that's all it is. 

Liver flukes or a heart condition is what the internet dropped me as other options. Those would be more worrisome and harder to manage. Liver flukes can wind up in people and all ...

Here's the wasp nest. The plan was to wait until it gets very cold and have pest control come out for a lower risk operation, but I guess I may change plans.


----------



## rachels.haven (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## B&B Happy goats (Sep 29, 2019)

I think after the first frost, that that nest would make for good target practice


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 29, 2019)

One post on another forum I read where someone had two goats showing the same thing...she just gave them access to good loose minerals and it went away on its own.  

Another blurb I found suggested it could be CL, wherein the lymph nodes in the chest are involved....



> In the internal form of caseous lymphadenitis, the lymph nodes deep within the body become infected. These lymph nodes can be located anywhere in the body, although the lymph nodes located within the chest cavity are most commonly involved. The lymph nodes enlarge and may


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Sep 29, 2019)

Sure hope it's  something simple


----------



## rachels.haven (Sep 29, 2019)

I doubt it's CL. She was CL negative in June when last tested. If it doesn't go down on it's own or starts acting like an abscess I'll consider retesting. It's about that time for the rest of the goats but it doesn't feel like an abscess yet.

I'd just coppered them. They've got Sweetlix meatmaker (best I can get, wish it was local and cheaper to ship) and I give a dose of replamin weekly due to our poor soils. I'd consider switching to a different mineral if there was something better. That seems to be taking care of our selenium and vitamin e needs-no kid issues yet. Come to think of it, I may have missed her last dose of replamin, but I doubt missing one would do it. Could I be missing anything else?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 29, 2019)

Sounds to me like she's getting great care.  She looks good; slick, shiny and a good weight.  Hope it just disappears on it's own.


----------



## rachels.haven (Sep 29, 2019)

Thanks! That's wonderful to hear. She's not rotund like the nigerians, so sometimes I wonder.

Now I guess I cross my fingers for her to recover on her own.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 30, 2019)

Have you given any thought to whether it could possibly be a hematoma?


----------



## rachels.haven (Sep 30, 2019)

No, I didn't think of that. I hope she didn't get hit there. It almost seemed to be going down last night. I guess she could have climbed a tree and fell off while browsing on Saturday. She is kind of clumsy and has done that kind of thing before.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 1, 2019)

I remember you mentioning in another thread that she didn't really care for you touching it. That made me wonder if it's tender and that made me think maybe hematoma.   Just a fleeting thought, lol.

 Even if so - it'll probably re-absorb just fine and really nothing else to do but wait.


----------



## rachels.haven (Oct 1, 2019)

I think you're right and that's what it is. It's almost down.


----------

